# Ladies Spaceliner 66-68



## mpdoan2 (Jul 11, 2020)

Hello! Picked up this Spaceliner yesterday for mom-in-law. Would like to fix it properly. If anyone has any idea where I could source the tank/light and rack and front fender, I would very much appreciate it.
Thank you!


----------



## AndyA (Jul 14, 2020)

I wouldn't be too picky about how to fix it up "properly." That bike might have never had a tank or a rear rack. It might not even be a Spaceliner. That frame was built by Murray and assembled into bikes for a number of brands, including Sears and Western Flyer (see photo below of a Western Flyer version.) Some were sold under the Murray brand. In any case, If you want a rack, find something that looks about right, paint to match (or contrast), and bolt it on. A tank that fits would be more difficult to find and it may be that your frame doesn't have tabs for securing a tank. Check with your mother-in-law; she may have some ideas about what would look cool. Be creative and have fun!


----------



## mpdoan2 (Jul 14, 2020)

AndyA said:


> I wouldn't be too picky about how to fix it up "properly." That bike might have never had a tank or a rear rack. It might not even be a Spaceliner. That frame was built by Murray and assembled into bikes for a number of brands, including Sears and Western Flyer (see photo below of a Western Flyer version.) Some were sold under the Murray brand. In any case, If you want a rack, find something that looks about right, paint to match (or contrast), and bolt it on. A tank that fits would be more difficult to find and it may be that your frame doesn't have tabs for securing a tank. Check with your mother-in-law; she may have some ideas about what would look cool. Be creative and have fun!
> View attachment 1228801



Thanks. The frame does have a tab, and the chain guard says Spaceliner, but we aren’t going too crazy. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## mpdoan2 (Jul 14, 2020)

Found all the bits and pieces we need. Thanks to everyone for their help!


----------

